# controlled aspergers and recruitment



## cabralium (29 Jul 2018)

hey so I'm new to the website and i don't understand how the forum works from a technical perspective(as in,i don't know the layout enough to be able to navigate properly yet),so I'm posting here.
so here's my current situation.
at the beginning of the month of July i sent an email to the reserve recruitment center in timmins Ontario,I'm going to the fitness test on the 31st (this Tuesday) and i had questions about the medical exam.
so here's the thing,i was diagnosed with Asperger's when i was 14,adhd when i was 5,tourrets when i was 4 and ocd when i was 7,I've outgrown my tourrets enough for it to be minor vocal tics(repeating a word or two in a phrase from time to time),gained complete control over my ocd(i obsess very rarely on things now),minimized the effects of ADHD(i have alot of energy but i know how to control it and my attention is really good)and as for my Asperger's,I've "outgrowed" it alot,i can handle stressfull situations better than most people i know,i can handle high levels of variable stress decently,i don't ask for the why behind the what,i ask for the what and don't care about the why and do as I'm told(in my honest opinion,orders come before personal opinions,curiosity and beliefs)i have a good coordination in time and space as well as body coordination(which not many Asperger's have the possibility of developping),the only thing is that my social skills aren't that good compared to someone normal,i still have good social skills and its easy for me to talk to people,its just stuff like conversation starters that i don't really master all that well even if i manage to start up conversations( i was bullied most of my childhood which made me recluse myself from the others,which means i didn't get enough time to develop that yet,but I'm getting there since I'm pretty sociable and i practice alot.

other than that I'm in good health and in good physical condition,i got an eye exam around a month and a half ago and it wasn't the perfect eyesight,but it was still a decent result( i got most right,i could distinguish the letters effectively until i got to the 8th out of 11th row of letters(i still managed to read them,i just had issues,but the smallest text(10 and 11)looked like nordic literature,the 9th row was distinguishable from the smaller letters,i could see they were letters,but not which ones except two or three which were L's and P's (this was on the snellen chart)

so my question is,would the medical officer see that as an issue worthy of rejecting my application or would there be a chance that i could be accepted?
oh,and I'm pretty motivated to enlist since I've always wanted to be in the military,its basically what i always wanted,i know its  exceedingly hard on one's mind and body,but i really want to see how far i can go so i can feel accomplished,even if i don't make it through basic training,it would still be an accomplishment to get the chance to try even if i don't succeed.

also,if anyone is willing to explain how the website works id be grateful for the help seeing as i never used any type or form of forum.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (29 Jul 2018)

Everyones file is different, I dont think anyone here will be able to tell you if you are going to get in or not based on your medical situation..that being said my fireteam partner in basic had aspergers but his dad was a Lt.Col ( he was our reviewing staff at grad for basic) so that might have something to do with it. I know strings can be pulled by higher ups, I saw it happen all the time with my FTP. Other than that Im not too sure what will happen with you. 

Best of luck!


----------



## BeyondTheNow (29 Jul 2018)

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> Everyones file is different, I dont think anyone here will be able to tell you if you are going to get in or not based on your medical situation..that being said my fireteam partner in basic had aspergers but his dad was a Lt.Col ( he was our reviewing staff at grad for basic) so that might have something to do with it. I know strings can be pulled by higher ups, I saw it happen all the time with my FTP. Other than that Im not too sure what will happen with you.
> 
> Best of luck!



How about we not go around intimating to hopefuls et. al. (especially publicly) that who their mommy and daddy are could affect their enrolment chances favourably (or their overall experience on course) WRT any type of condition. What you perceive happened with the individual mentioned on your course, and what your gossiping pl mates think happened with the individual on your course probably wasn’t accurate and/or the full story. 

I can equally say that I saw liberties taken, and/or many chances given to recruits who _didn’t_ have any parents or relatives serving in the CAF in any capacity. You have no idea what gets discussed among pl staff behind closed doors, nor the reasons decisions are reached.


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (29 Jul 2018)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> How about we not go around intimating to hopefuls et. al. (especially publicly) that who their mommy and daddy are could affect their enrolment chances favourably (or their overall experience on course) WRT any type of condition. What you perceive happened with the individual mentioned on your course, and what your gossiping pl mates think happened with the individual on your course probably wasn’t accurate and/or the full story.
> 
> I can equally say that I saw liberties taken, and/or many chances given to recruits who _didn’t_ have any parents or relatives serving in the CAF in any capacity. You have no idea what gets discussed among pl staff behind closed doors, nor the reasons decisions are reached.



..And YOU have no idea what my personal experiences are or have been IRT my FTP. I was specifically told BY MY STAFF that liberties were taken, due to to issues with this individual and everyone on the platoon... but thanks for your INSIGHTFUL (not really) opinion on what my personal experiences were. Where did I mention gossiping? Your assumptions are hilarious, and wrong. You can -MP me all you want, I don't really care.

To the OP, pull your share of the weight and noone will care about any condition you have.


----------



## cabralium (29 Jul 2018)

woah didnt expect this to go downhill that fast.
anycase,i got a warning for this post for bad grammar apparently,can anyone explain that?im pretty sure i used proper grammar and punctuation.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (29 Jul 2018)

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> ..And YOU have no idea what my personal experiences are or have been IRT my FTP. I was specifically told BY MY STAFF that liberties were taken, due to to issues with this individual and everyone on the platoon... but thanks for your INSIGHTFUL (not really) opinion on what my personal experiences were. Where did I mention gossiping? Your assumptions are hilarious, and wrong. You can -MP me all you want, I don't really care.
> 
> To the OP, pull your share of the weight and noone will care about any condition you have.



That is the only sound piece of advice you’ve offered to the OP. Furthermore, if you don’t see the problem with how the information you first publicly posted is problematic to many, but especially to those having zero knowledge of CAF in any form (other than what friends, family and movies have dipicted for them), then no one can discern that for you.



			
				cabralium said:
			
		

> woah didnt expect this to go downhill that fast.
> anycase,i got a warning for this post for bad grammar apparently,can anyone explain that?im pretty sure i used proper grammar and punctuation.



I haven’t looked at your warning history to see specifics of what you were issued. But judging by your above post, proper capitalization, proper spacing and sentence structure appear to be the biggest issues. We ask that every user take the time to present their posts in the most legible manner possible. If you want your questions to be answered, it’s best for users taking the time to read if they can get through your posts with ease.


----------



## kratz (29 Jul 2018)

cabralium said:
			
		

> woah didnt Woah didn't expect this to go downhill that fast.
> In anycase, i I got a warning for this post for bad grammar apparently, can anyone explain that? im I'm pretty sure i I used proper grammar and punctuation.


----------



## da1root (29 Jul 2018)

In regards to the OP, here is the recruiter response to medical queries:

<i>"During the application process, our recruiting medical personnel will assess your unique medical situation. A complete medical examination is necessary when assessing medical fitness for the Forces. At this time, the Fe Forces will be able to determine if any existing medical conditions would preclude you from joining. This is also important when restrictions may limit the career choices being considered.

If you have specific medical questions you should contact the recruiting detachment nearest you and ask to speak with a member of the medical staff directly.</i>



			
				EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> I know strings can be pulled by higher ups, I saw it happen all the time with my FTP. Other than that Im not too sure what will happen with you.



As someone currently working in recruiting, this cannot happen for medical limitations.  Everyone in the CAF must be able to meet the Universality of Service.  What you perceived to have happened and what you claim your Platoon Staff stated rarely is accurate to what really happened.  Stating that because someone has a LCol as a parent, and that's why they received preferential treatment is not how the recruiting system works.  Statements like that bring discredit to the CAF and the recruiting system.


----------



## Xylric (30 Jul 2018)

I was diagnosed with Asperger's in January 2015, two months before my 31st birthday. Didn't really change a thing for me, because by then I'd already completed two post-secondary programs, and was running a business worth in excess of $1M. I know of a CF member (a former chaplain) whose own diagnosis came the same week as my own, and it occurred after he had left military service. I will fully admit that the very first question I asked in my initial interactions with the recruitment process was if a learning disability would pose any problems (since I had been initially identified with a learning disability as a young child, and unfortunately had a bureaucratic "accident" occur to my file while in grade school - likely a downside of being a twin).

Given that I was also told that there have been many people with doctorates who have failed to obtain a sufficient score on testing, I think the only thing I'm going to actually worry about when it comes to the medical review is the fact that I had surgery for a blocked tear duct as a young child, given the particulars of that surgery. My attitude towards this process has been pretty constant - either it progresses far enough that I am given an offer, to which I apply myself with the limits of all the passion and discipline I possess (in the hopes of expanding said limits), or I am not, at which point I will have gained an improved understanding of the parts of my being which are poorly illuminated by self-reflection. Either way, I walk away having met a victory condition.

Besides, it occurs to me that there's likely more people in the military with non-standard neurobiology than there are in politics, and that could be a much bigger problem.


----------



## cabralium (30 Jul 2018)

Xylric said:
			
		

> I was diagnosed with Asperger's in January 2015, two months before my 31st birthday. Didn't really change a thing for me, because by then I'd already completed two post-secondary programs, and was running a business worth in excess of $1M. I know of a CF member (a former chaplain) whose own diagnosis came the same week as my own, and it occurred after he had left military service. I will fully admit that the very first question I asked in my initial interactions with the recruitment process was if a learning disability would pose any problems (since I had been initially identified with a learning disability as a young child, and unfortunately had a bureaucratic "accident" occur to my file while in grade school - likely a downside of being a twin).
> 
> Given that I was also told that there have been many people with doctorates who have failed to obtain a sufficient score on testing, I think the only thing I'm going to actually worry about when it comes to the medical review is the fact that I had surgery for a blocked tear duct as a young child, given the particulars of that surgery. My attitude towards this process has been pretty constant - either it progresses far enough that I am given an offer, to which I apply myself with the limits of all the passion and discipline I possess (in the hopes of expanding said limits), or I am not, at which point I will have gained an improved understanding of the parts of my being which are poorly illuminated by self-reflection. Either way, I walk away having met a victory condition.
> 
> Besides, it occurs to me that there's likely more people in the military with non-standard neurobiology than there are in politics, and that could be a much bigger problem.



alright,thanks for the information,and @BeyondTheNow im sorry,english isnt my strong suit,i moved to quebec for 5 years so ive  pretty much lost all progress in english grammar so i do my best on that.


----------



## cabralium (30 Jul 2018)

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> In regards to the OP, here is the recruiter response to medical queries:
> 
> <i>"During the application process, our recruiting medical personnel will assess your unique medical situation. A complete medical examination is necessary when assessing medical fitness for the Forces. At this time, the Fe Forces will be able to determine if any existing medical conditions would preclude you from joining. This is also important when restrictions may limit the career choices being considered.
> 
> ...


i just realised that i didnt quote the right comment,my bad  :rofl:
i meant to quote this one lol


----------



## NavyShooter (31 Jul 2018)

cabralium said:
			
		

> I i just realised that I i didn't didnt quote the right comment, my bad. comment,my bad  :rofl:
> I i meant to quote this one. lol



Cabralium,

I respect your interest, and that there may be a language barrier that's formed, however, basic punctuation and capitalization is similar in both languages.

Are you using a smart-phone to post?  The auto-correct features may be 'correcting' you into making errors.  Text-to-speech applications may also be hindering you if that is a solution that you are using.

Success in a military career does not, however, depend on your ability to put a period at the end of a sentence.  If you do successfully pass the medical portion of the entry process and manage to successfully complete basic training, you will encounter a trades training course where you may (depending upon the trade) be required to complete writing projects.  

I wish you all the best, and please ensure that you are up front with your recruiter (and any medical staff) during the process so that they can best evaluate your suitability for what can certainly be a challenging career.

NS


----------



## Pusser (31 Jul 2018)

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> ..And YOU have no idea what my personal experiences are or have been IRT my FTP. I was specifically told BY MY STAFF that liberties were taken, due to to issues with this individual and everyone on the platoon... but thanks for your INSIGHTFUL (not really) opinion on what my personal experiences were. Where did I mention gossiping? Your assumptions are hilarious, and wrong. You can -MP me all you want, I don't really care.
> 
> To the OP, pull your share of the weight and noone will care about any condition you have.



If you're staff told you that, then they were grossly unprofessional.  No one should be sharing personal information on members with others who have not reason to know it (and curiosity from other members of the group as to why "Bob" seems a little different is NOT a need to know).

I've known a number of generals' and admirals' sons over the years and I can't remember any one of them who would claim that they ever received any kind of special treatment.  In fact, most would claim that they always had to work harder to prove themselves and would in fact do everything they could to not let on who their fathers were.  If anything, they were often treated worse.


----------

